# Connexion google talk iChat



## leforban (18 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour a tous !

Ma soeur est partie étudier dans le nord des pays-bas. Jusqu'ici elle utilisait ichat pour faire de la vidéo conférence. Mais depuis une semaine, elle ne parvient plus à se connecter et reçoit le message d'erreur suivant : 





> impossible de se connecter à Jabber. la connexion à l'hôte "www.google talk.com" a échoué


Le problème c'est que je ne parvient plus a prendre le controle de sa machine pour essayer de résoudre le soucis de connexion.

Je pense que c'est un probleme de port, mais je n'ai que très peux d'information sur le réseau wifi de son université. 

Un peu d'aide serait la bienvenue 


Et tu espères la trouver dans "Applications" ? 

"Internet et réseau", ça sert à quoi, alors ? :mouais:

Bon, on déménage !


----------



## mister zebra (19 Octobre 2008)

bonjour

je relance ce post car meme probleme....
Bon dimanche
le zebre


----------



## pascalformac (19 Octobre 2008)

il faut s'informer aupres du lieu voir quels ports sont bloqués 
(très courant en cité universitaire)


----------



## leforban (19 Octobre 2008)

en fait ce problème arrive parfois chez moi egalemt et dans ce cas il me suffît de rebooter mon modem/routeur. Mais évidemment ici ce n'est pas possible. Malheureusement.


----------



## Cyberju (23 Novembre 2008)

Personnellement dans iChat l'adresse du serveur est talk.google.com . Ca vient peut-être de là ?


----------

